# UNC: The Effects of Hypnosis On Gastrointestinal Problems.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

UNC: FYI From a top IBS researcher. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

